# What do I have?



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

To start with I will have to apologize for the quaility of the following pictures... as you all know getting these guys to stay still is impossable...the blurry frog on the right was purchased from Joshs last year as an "imitator intermedius"...The blurry one on the left was sold to me online from another source as the same species but I'm not so sure!!!


----------



## momkris (Jul 27, 2011)

Its hard to tell from the pics but they look to be the same species. If i remember right imitator intermedius are variable in pattern and the depth of orange.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, they both appear to be R. imitator 'Intermedius' which are really Chazuta imitators, but the old Tarlton line. They are incredibly variable when it comes to phenotype.


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

Good to hear...because one has been calling and I found #3 eggs a few days ago!!!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not sure immediately applying "Chazuta" to Intermedius is a great idea.

Chazuta has known locale information. Intermedius - not so much.

s


stemcellular said:


> Yes, they both appear to be R. imitator 'Intermedius' which are really Chazuta imitators, but the old Tarlton line. They are incredibly variable when it comes to phenotype.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Scott said:


> I'm not sure immediately applying "Chazuta" to Intermedius is a great idea.
> 
> Chazuta has known locale information. Intermedius - not so much.
> 
> s


You are correct. The intermedius circulating in the hobby are the old imports (ie. pre UE). However, they are from the area around Chazuta. Now we should keep them apart from the UE line, of course as its site specific, but from what I have seen and been told the frogs we call 'intermedius' represent imports from the area around Chazuta, Huallaga, etc. In the same way, banded imitators occur in the area around Sauce.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

looks like my pair of intermedius. mine are an orange and a yellow, and definitely from the same import (bred by the same group of frogs actually). 

they're great frogs. mine are very bold and fun to watch. congrats on the eggs.

-brett


----------



## erik s (Apr 12, 2010)

btcope said:


> looks like my pair of intermedius. mine are an orange and a yellow, and definitely from the same import (bred by the same group of frogs actually).
> 
> they're great frogs. mine are very bold and fun to watch. congrats on the eggs.
> 
> -brett


Thanks...I can't wait for the tads to develop...this is my first attempt at breeding thumbnails...


----------

